# alltrades compressor part



## Gleplae (Aug 21, 2019)

i am rebuilding an alltrades 835446t air compressor an need to find a compression nut and flare nut that connect to a copper tube which goes from the air tank to the pressure switch. The tubing and fittings are slightly smaller than a 1/4 standard fitting and when i measured the copper tube it has an od of 6 mm. Does anyone know where i can purchase these fittings I tried buying some 6mm fittings on ebay and just received the standard 1/4 fittings.


----------

